# Peanut butter or almonds cause gas?



## ck1 (Mar 21, 2007)

DS is 11 weeks old and from the day I brought him home has been gassy (he wakes every night to fuss and complain about it and as a result no one has gotten a good night sleep in awhile. He was fussing during the day, but since I haven't been eating PBJs as much it's gotten better, read below...)

First I cut out dairy... I did this with DS 1 so I expected it with DS 2, so I haven't had obvious dairy since he was born, pretty much.

I kept a food journal for five days and noted that I was basically eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to try to drop everything that could be affecting him. Those five days were the WORST for him and us. I'm so clueless, because it just never occurred to me that peanuts could cause gassiness, but it says it does everywhere I look - Kellymom for example.

Has anyone else experienced this?

I stopped eating PBJs shortly after that journal (last week) because I was sick of them, but I might have had a bite here and there when I prepared one for my son. PBJs have been so quick for me to make while getting used to two kids on my own (SAHM). Since reducing my consumption DS has done better, not 100%, but noticeable better.

The problem is yesterday, I went to Trader Joes (grocery store) and bought their Chocolate Almond Cookies. I ate a LOT of them, there are too good to resist. And so by that evening DS had what looked like pepper in his stool. I didn't realize until later that night doing some research that is blood in his stool! Today it is nearly cleared up. So I wonder if the almonds (keeping with the peanut allergy) had something to do with it... Possible? BTW, today he had three big frothy diary diapers with just a little pepper in it. I hardly ate anything yesterday because I was running around with the kids so much, so the only big thing I had that was different from anything else was those cookies.

Of course, it could be chocolate, but I've had chocolate and it hasn't done that to him before. Come to think of it, I've had almonds, too, and it hasn't happened either. Hum, the bag says it's made on the same material as peanuts.

Hum... Now I wonder is it the bread or wheat?

Something is irritating my son. I'm back to keeping a food journal, so I'm not eating: chocolate, nuts, dairy, or corn.

I should note, he's just irritable and fussed and cried with gas pain, he doesn't have any other symptoms and is a happy little guy whose otherwise easy to care for.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm going to move this out to the main forum, as per the forum guidelines.

I wish you the best of luck in resolving your situation. It sounds like you're really struggling, seeing your baby uncomfortable and not knowing how to resolve it. I hope that you find some answers, and soon.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Do a trial. Wait a few days before eating the suspect food and then see if he reacts.

You can also ask this on the allergie board.


----------

